# [solved]Errors compiling gentoo-sources-3.4.0/genkernel prob

## ecko

Hello,

I decided to test gentoo-sources-3.4.0 and this is what happened.

```

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: attention : #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

```

Warning are treated as errors so this stopped the compilation. I desactivated advansys from .config (I do not need this module, it was just there for no special reason) but if other people need I could find a patch. http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-kernel/2008/5/21/1899454

```

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_bsg.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

```

Again, -Werror problem. This thread http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1301034 says we can just remove -Werror from /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/lpfc/Makefile so I did it.

```

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/sysv.o

util-linux/mkfs_ext2.c:51:27: fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h : No such file or folder

```

This is where I gave up for now.

If you have advices they are welcome

Thank you 

eckoLast edited by ecko on Tue May 22, 2012 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkphader

 *ecko wrote:*   

> I decided to test gentoo-sources-3.4.0

 

How did you configure the kernel? When moving between some major release points (possibly like 3.3.x to 3.4.x) the kernel should be configured from scratch and not by using the previous config file with "make oldconfig".

----------

## ecko

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How did you configure the kernel? When moving between some major release points (possibly like 3.3.x to 3.4.x) the kernel should be configured from scratch and not by using the previous config file with "make oldconfig".

 

I usually copy the file from the old major release to the new directory, then make menuconfig, do some dummy editing even if do not want to change anything, then exit and save. In the present case it was done several times since I wanted to remove some device drivers I do not need.

Now the picture changed, I think genkernel-3.4.24_p1 (stabilized yesterday, see bug #415483) is guilty.

I compile with 

```
genkernel --no-clean --no-mrproper --makeopts=-j9 --oldconfig all
```

I can go into /usr/src/linux, type make && make modules, and it compiles. But if I run again the genkernel (3.4.24_p1) command, it fails the same way. I reverted to genkernel 3.4.20 and it works.

----------

